# Bear Alaskan Compound.



## s.a.w.

I just bought a compound bow on ebay called the bear alaskan.
It has a wood riser and composite limbs. I have never seen a bear bow with this type of wood riser. I did some research and happened across Bill Stewart's custom bow site and there I found the riser that sits on this bear compound bow. This bow must be a great find because I can't find any reference to this bow excepted on bill's website stating that he went back to bear archery for seven years and redesigned this bow with some others for Fred Bear.
Awesome!!!! I bought it for 41.00 bucks.

If anybody else has any info on this compound bow please let me know.
I will be shooting this bow and need to make sure it is in top condition.


----------



## Unclegus

Sure would like to see a pic. The four wheel Bear Alaskans from the seventies that I'm familiar with didn't have wooden risers........


----------



## s.a.w.

*heres the pic*

heres the pic the last owner said it shoot 212fps with 125gr tip and 31in arrow off the flipper rest. That's fast for a 1980's compound.
This must be a special edition. Butt I don't know. Hope some one can give me more info.


----------



## s.a.w.

*here's the other pic*

composite limb with alaskan writen on it.


----------



## Unclegus

Thanks. I don't remember that one. The Alaskan I remember was a four wheeler 44or 46" long with a black cast riser and recurve limbs and round wheels. It was a Cadillac in it's day....


----------



## s.a.w.

*By reading*

by reading on Bill Stewarts website it says he came back to fred bear for another 7yrs after being gone to howatt and wing and redesigned this bow and kodiak, grizzily and some others. I never seen this bow anywhere else.


----------



## jmoose77

In the late eighties Bear made the Alaskan II which had a riser (laminated hardrock maple)that looks a lot like yours but it had Bear's GFN cams. The Alaskan II had a 44" ata and was available with 45/60lb,55/70lb draw weight.


----------



## s.a.w.

this bow according to the owner you can replace the string without using a bow press.


----------



## s.a.w.

*This is a bear alaskan 2*

just got the sheet on this bow from bear archery. It is a Alaskan ll .
I wonder why the limb only says Alaskan an not Alaskan ll on it.
Here the fact sheets.


----------



## jmoose77

I don't believe your bow has GFN cams. Are your cams metal?


----------



## s.a.w.

supposedly. They look metal. I should have my bow by tomarrow.


----------



## s.a.w.

*Metal cams G.F.N.*

55-70 lbs. 28-31in draw length. I do not have the other mods but this is set exactly the way I want it. I will send pic of the finished bow soon.


----------



## B.Hunter

I too have a Bear Alaskan.Riser looks a little different though.Would like to get a copy of spec sheet.


----------



## s.a.w.

*email bear archery with your pic*

If you email bear archery with your picture they will email you a fact sheet on it.


----------



## s.a.w.

*Before and after Bear Alaskan ll compound bow*

Here is the after pics so far !!


----------



## B.Hunter

I will e-mail for fact sheet. Mine does look the same and LH. My limbs were painted though. Did receive Serial # from previous owner. Thanks for info.


----------



## matthew_h

very nice job cleaning that up s.a.w., looks good  .


----------



## s.a.w.

*Thanks Matthew. I spent three days on the riser along. The riser was designed by Bill Stewart.*


----------



## s.a.w.

bump


----------



## windhover

*I have a LH model..*

Does anyone know where I can get a RH Riser for it.....Im Right handed.....or I will sell my LH model........


----------



## s.a.w.

*Bill Stewart's Website*

Get on bill stewart's website and e-mail them. I fear if you find one It will be
pricey.


----------



## bowpete

*Bear alaskan*



s.a.w. said:


> I just bought a compound bow on ebay called the bear alaskan.
> It has a wood riser and composite limbs. I have never seen a bear bow with this type of wood riser. I did some research and happened across Bill Stewart's custom bow site and there I found the riser that sits on this bear compound bow. This bow must be a great find because I can't find any reference to this bow excepted on bill's website stating that he went back to bear archery for seven years and redesigned this bow with some others for Fred Bear.
> Awesome!!!! I bought it for 41.00 bucks.
> 
> If anybody else has any info on this compound bow please let me know.
> I will be shooting this bow and need to make sure it is in top condition.


I had one back in the 70's it had 4 wheels and 2 pylons, and the riser was cast aluminum. It was 80 # 30 inch draw, adjustable let off 25or 50%.
There is one hanging on the wall at Archery World in Vancouver Washington


----------



## skip5515

*To swa*

The pictures that you showed of your bow looks like some one recabled it and did not uthe correct string length as the tear drop is to close to the wheel and looks like it is hitting the wheel.


----------



## Edgarfoot

I used to hold in store demo's for Bear archery. And I still have and shoot the Alaskan compound bow or let's say -- did! I took a lot of deer with my bow until old age and shoulder problems set in. Was currently using the bow for bowfishing at reduced poundage. But the lower limb broke.

For it's day, this was the best bow on the market. Very user friendly, easy to adjust and change cables or the string on. The bow was made in both hunting and target models. I had both.

The limbs were laminated and had a metal riser.

To the guy who has the left hand model! I'm left handed and in deep need of limbs. I hate to toss this bow as it has a lot of history. State champ metals, Reginal trophys, deer, carp, gar and a turkey. I still have the old manual for it.

The old manual even listed set up info for other compounds such as Allen, Carroll, Jennings, Precision, and Wing.

For me, the best features of the Alaskan was in the numbered wheels and ratchet cable adjustment for each limb. Bear was ahead of the game back then in my opinion.

Good shooting to you all,

Bill


----------



## s.a.w.

*Yes I had A 38" inch string on it and it should have been a 37"inch string. I did notice that the star yoke adjuster has been changed with some other adjuster wheel with no adjustment on it.*


skip5515 said:


> The pictures that you showed of your bow looks like some one recabled it and did not uthe correct string length as the tear drop is to close to the wheel and looks like it is hitting the wheel.


----------



## awakened

Hello S A W, I have an Alaskan Bear bow very similar to yours with a hand written Model # AL-8580 on one arm. I'm unable to find any information on older bows as well. What I'm trying to find out is how to change the draw length. It's set to 30" but would love to shorten it to about 28" if possible. If anyone has some suggestions please let me know.


----------



## Edgarfoot

Awakened,

You can change the draw length on your bow to some degree. First check the e-wheel number on your Alaskan.
Look at the e-wheel and see how much space there is (gap) where the cable comes over to string and cable wrap. It's hard to explain but the cable wraps around the e-wheel and there is/should be a gap if you look at the 6 oclock position on the e-wheel.

If you have the number 4 wheel, it's max draw is 29 1/2"
# 5 is 30". If the e-wheel bend is proper you can change by 1" easy.

On the micro adjustment you turn each limb (tighten) one half turn for 1".
Loosen one half turn to decrease 1".

I am currently re-building a Alaskan due to a lower limb breakage. If you want more information, advise. I will give you my e-mail address or we can try to work it out here. Start with the e-wheel number. Then the e-wheel setting number that appears at the limb junction.

I may still have some e-wheels. 

Keep em in the small ring,

Bill


----------



## RMC

A buddy of mine bought one of these in the early 80's just for an Ontario bear hunt. Pretty fast in those days.


----------



## hjort jagare

Looking at that bow brought back some memories. Bear archery used to make a compound bow kit with a unfinished wood riser and limbs. The rest of the stuff came in a bag. I spent a lot of hours making that bow and shot my first deer with it. After I replaced it I taught the kid next door how to shoot and he shot his first deer also. I gave him a new bow a few years later and was going to refinish the bow to hang up as a reminder of the bow that got me addicted but never did find the time as far as I got was refinishing the riser . :darkbeer:


----------



## ex-diver

*Bear*

Good find S.A.W, the only BEAR Alaskan I can recall was back in 1979. It had the Magnesium risor, back then this was the shizzle!

Good luck with her.
G


----------



## ruger10x

I had an Alaskan II ,just like it, it was my first compound.
That was in the mid-late 80's, but I don't recall
it having cams like that. If I remember the cams on it were
plastic. The cams on that look like they are from a Whitetail II.


----------



## djkost

A friend of mind bought one in the 80's. It was a nice looking bow and shot very good. To put a new string on it all you do is pull it back a little and put the new string on then release the string, Now pull back a little on the new string and take off the old one. it was ez to do put works better with 2 people. He shoot some deer with it and it was fast for the time.


----------



## KyBoy33

*Bear Alaskan compound*

I bought one of the original Alaskan compounds in 1975 I believe. Not exactly sure of the year but I remember it was the first hunting compound that Bear came out with. There also was a target version, Tammerlane, which I believe a gentleman by the name of Jim Quarles (sp?) used to win Vegas with. I still have that Alaskan and would love to find a manual for it. I did contact Bear Archery several years ago and they were kind enough to send me what they could find but all the info was on later versions, similiar to one pictured in post above which have the pylons. Mine does not have them but is a four wheeler with cables that run to limb itself. Anyway, enjoy your find. Bear Archery reigned supreme for many years. Hope they return in a big way.


----------



## albrubacker

*Alaskan II or Alaskan?*

I just recently traded an old muzzle loader for this bow. Does anyone know what it may be worth?


----------



## filsdupays

I got a Fred bear Alaskan bow with 4 wheels 1979 and i'm looking for pieces.
Does somebody know where i can find some?
I'm from Quebec, sorry if i make mistakes.


----------



## filsdupays

The one that we can see on the photos of ex-diver


----------



## Unclegus

filsdupays said:


> The one that we can see on the photos of ex-diver


 There's one of them in the used rack in "The Archery Shop" in Summersville, WV.... It has about 1/4" of dust on it... Been there for years.


----------



## filsdupays

seriously
Can i see by the web


----------



## Unclegus

Call the Archery Shop in WV at 304-872-1405 and ask for Pat. Maby he can send you a pic of it....


----------



## jim-bo

*White Tail II*

This thread reminds me of my first hunting bow (bear WhiteTail II) it is as old as I am. 

Lots of sentimental value on that piece of magnesium: first deer, first coyote, countless gophers, and my first and only grouse with a bow. I decided last summer to refurbish my old bear. Thinking it would be pretty simple, after about $75 dollars plus S/H to bring in another one for parts I had a new string made for it (+/-$30), let out the draw length as far as it would go, the DW was just as I left it at about 50 lbs.

Finding parts or a spare bow is no easy task and it gets pretty expensive. For me I thought it was worth it because of the bows history. And in the end I gave it away to my uncle, who actually gave it to me about 12 years ago. His old PSE cracked a limb, and I felt inclined to return the gesture from my child hood. He took a big ol' doe with it this year.

I really enjoyed playing around with my old BEAR, but I didn't miss phoning all over Canada and the US to find a parts bow that was in good shape. finally found it in Minnesota and had it shipped to Calgary AB. I hope you too can find all of the components that you need.

Jim-bo


----------



## filsdupays

Thank you guys!
I already phoned at this archery shop and they suppose to send me a photo by email today. I tell you, it wasn't an easy job for me to understand the english!
I hope it's going to be to appropriate bow. If I can have those pieces I'll be happy. If you tell me that it's the same bow that the one on the ex-diver's photos, that is the one I need.

If you've saw the bow, maybe you can describe me its general condition?


----------



## Unclegus

That's kind hard. It's forty years old or so and covered with dust. I started once to buy it myself just to have it.


----------



## shooterspal

I owned one of them in the 1970's . They where so slow you could almost shoot it and run and catch the arrow but I did bag a few deer with it . David . I still got the old leather case for it .


----------



## filsdupays

Do you sell it?
Can you post a picture of it. I'll would like to have a look at it.
It's a slow bow, but i'm still hunting with it, I think that its just a problem of habit.

I'm waiting for the picture if it's possible.

Thank you

Filsdupays


----------



## filsdupays

Of the bow and the case


----------



## timmy2112

*bear alaskan*



ex-diver said:


> Good find S.A.W, the only BEAR Alaskan I can recall was back in 1979. It had the Magnesium risor, back then this was the shizzle!
> 
> Good luck with her.
> G


this was my first compund, sure wish I had it back, sold her for another bow, sure wish I could find another one, any body know where an old school archer could find one for sale??


----------



## s.a.w.

*Bear Alaskan II 1989*

Just to let you guys know that I will be posting this bow up for sell either here or ebay. I am getting my pictures together to post. If anyone is interested. I am not sure on price yet.


----------



## s.a.w.

*I am selling my AlaskanII on here under hunting bows. It has been totally refurbished. I am asking 250.00. I will send the fact sheets and matching Quiver with it. Great price for a collectable. I am sending the 3pin sight also.
Thanks Scott.*


----------



## wild314

Hey guys I just found one of these. I'll sell it for parts, wall decoration whatever you want!!!!


----------



## jared12

how much are one of those worth because i have that exact oneand dont really use it and dont know much about it


----------



## CERT 33

Interesting discussion on the various versions of the Bear Alaskan and Alaskan II. I was at the local pro shop last week and the owner was replacing the string and tuning one of the 1970's four wheel, cast magnesium riser versions (in mint cond., still had original "brush" rest). The bow was a lefty and the shop owner wanted to do a "rough sight-in" on the bow after he was finished. Well, I was the only left-hand shooter in the shop at the time and got the duty. Much to my surprise, the bow shot very well with fingers, the low let-off made for a very smooth finger release. The Alaskan was also very accurate and was at least as fast as a high-end recurve of the same poundage (#60). You could tell by close inspection that the bow was a very high-end model in it's day. I would have bought that bow if it was for sale.


----------



## the dead stream

bill ,I had brought my bear alaskan in 75 or 76. it is as you described yours black and gray metal riser 4 pulley numbered cams, single click cable adjustment , maple/black limbs. looking for a manual for this bow as I've lost mine over the years.can you tell me where I can get a replacement . Only 25 miles from grayling mi. [old bear plant]had buddies who worked there but they have threw away all there bows and manuels over the years .I want to put new 44'' string on it and go back hunting with the old girl.But want to be to get limbs and cams reset right thanks again. The dead stream


----------



## Badgerfan54220

I have an alaskan like that that I gave my inlaws...... shot my first buck with it.


----------



## tree topper

*Bear Aaskan*

I have a Bear Alaskan that was bought soon after they came out about 74 or 75. I still shoot it, and have the original manual. Great bow.


----------



## tracker370

The Bear Alaskan II was my very first compound bow. My mom bought it used for me in 1986 from an archery shop in Albany, NY. I loved that bow and it shot great. The dark wood riser was sweeeet! I think I traded it for a Golden Eagle when I outgrew it. Man, I would love to have that bow again.


----------



## Jnelso

I have a bear Alaskan and need help finding out what it's worth and what I should do with it


----------



## SNAPTHIS

I have the original bear alaskan that i purchased new from starlite archery on 8 mile rd. In detroit it was one of the first one's the shop received it is seventy pounds i cant remember what the draw is. It has the factory sight that bolted in the window of the riser and the factory bolt on quiver i also have the original owners manual. Along the way i dusted it with green and brown bow dull as it was used for hunting it still has the original string and metal cabals and other than the bow dull is in perfect condition. I gave $279.00 for that bow which was an extreme amount of money in the early 70's wish i could remember what year it was. The bow is only 25% let off so at 70 lbs. I was holding 52 lbs. And shooting with fingers of course. Today i dont know if i could even pull it back, lol.......................mark


----------



## Cold Weather

the Bear Alaskan was introduced 1975. I have the Bear catalog announcing its introduction. It was Bear's first compound bow.

there is no value to what its worth. Thats between you and the prospective buyer. I collect bows of this era and have a full collection of Jennings and a PSE Citation.

I wouldnt want to pay more than 100 for the Alaskan-I bought the Citation for 50 and 100 for the Arrowstar.


----------



## ttroxel1

I think we may have the same bow. I cant find any info on the one I have either. I bought this one while on Ebay from a Goodwill store in Toledo, OH. I question if it had even been shot before. There is not a name on the limbs any where but local archery forum on FB tells me it is an Alaskan with black bear limbs that Bear would sell through department stores????? I've sent SN tag to Bear and hope to hear something from them soon. Does your bow have a cable guide? Mine does not and I have shot it nearly daily since I got it in November. No visible wear anywhere on the cable or cams.


----------



## kballer1

Tagged.


----------



## comprar

It had the Magnesium risor, back then this was the shizzle!


----------



## DeerTrax

I've seen the Alaskans but can't remember everything about them. They came out right after the brown bear if I remember correctly. 
Now they both were fairly similar if I remember, both wood risers. 
If the wheels were similar they had areas inside the wheel to hook the string too that allowed 2" total travel. 
I think they said "A", "B", "C". The A if I recall correct the shorter measurement.


----------



## Pete53

nice picture and thanks. I do have one question if someone thinks the same thing as me: notice the nice looking riser on this bow ? looks just like a Jennings model I riser ? wonder if Tom Jennings was working at bear archery then ?


----------



## TimSchoenborn

Pretty awesome old stuff


----------



## IndianaOutfiter

Loved reading this thread. My first bow was a bear whitetail 2. Man how things have changed.


----------



## Pete53

I have always hunted with bows since I was about 7 years old, dad gave me a old used long bow which I still have,my first compound was a allen compound bow I thought I had the world by the rear end with that bow,then I purchased a Jennings model I another good bow,then too many to mention.then I had a son who was archery nuts tried many archery bows won many state titles in free style class with hoyt target bows ,it kept him out of trouble because he practiced a lot and got to be a good archer always shot> 300`s 55-60 Xs all the time his last national score was a 600 111Xs he was upset with that score,but we still bowhunt a lot together and some indoor target archery yet too. I always wonder if in the archery world there will ever be an old qeezer compound bow class with 30 year something old bows ?


----------



## spiderman937

I recently got a Bear Alaskan Compound Bow, I think it must be the original Alaskan, this thing is a beast, 49" and draw is still at least 50 something after dumbing it down significantly, twice. I would like to know when this was made, like you I have trouble finding info on it. Like it doesn't exist.


----------



## spiderman937

Unclegus said:


> Sure would like to see a pic. The four wheel Bear Alaskans from the seventies that I'm familiar with didn't have wooden risers........


Are you familiar with this?


----------



## spiderman937

Unclegus said:


> Thanks. I don't remember that one. The Alaskan I remember was a four wheeler 44or 46" long with a black cast riser and recurve limbs and round wheels. It was a Cadillac in it's day....


Is this what you remember? It's 49"


----------



## mn5503

You'll have a better response posting this in the general archery section.


----------

